# buck board bacon on a 22.5 weber and a AMPS with QVIEW



## themule69 (Jan 19, 2013)

here we go with a BBB i am cold smoking it on a Weber 22.5 kettle using a AMPS (i love the AMPS) using pit master pellets. it is a 6# butt. that has been boned and split. it was cured in TC and my secret tub. for 10 days. i put it in the smoke last night with the AMPS full. lite on one end. at 7 this morning. the AMPS had burned out. i reloaded it with half a load of pellets and re fired it. it is going to get to warm here in Arkansas today to run another full AMPS. so i will decide after it burns out if i will add more smoke tonight. i probably will.

so here are some pics.

sliced off a piece to do a fry test.













bbb 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 19, 2013






in the skillet.













bbb2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 19, 2013






turned over. after the fry test it was soaked in water for 45 min to remove a little salt.

i liked the flavor but i like salt. maybe that's why i have high blood pressure.













bbb31.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 19, 2013






TBS like a NINJA. i keep going back to the kettle for small smokes with the AMPS

it is just the right size for a small smoke. i think it gets more of the smoke. and

the AMPS doesn't put out enough heat to get in the danger zone.













bbb4.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 19, 2013






here it is smoking this morning. taking on good color.













bbb5.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 19, 2013






the AMPS smoking away. if you don't have an AMPS you need one. trust me.













bbb6.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 19, 2013






OK that's where we are now. i will decide. if it gets more smoke or if it gets to just rest in the fridge. till it gets sliced.

more to come.

thanks for fallowing this.

happy smoken

david

if your not smoken something. you should be.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 19, 2013)

here it is out of the smoker. i got 5.5 hours out of the AMPS with a little over 1 row filled. glad i didn't fill it up. it warmed up here. i had about 30min in the danger zone. it's back in the fridge now. i will give it more smoke tonight.

here are the pics right before it went back in the fridge.

i think it has nice color. smells great.













bbb 6.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 19, 2013


















bbb 7.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 19, 2013






more to come later.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jan 24, 2013)

after the rest, sliced and wrapped.













bbb8.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 24, 2013


















bbb 9.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 24, 2013


















bbb 10.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 24, 2013


















bbb 11.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 24, 2013


----------

